
Ask HN: Why aren't QR based payments big in western markets? - reustle
For example in China you find WeChat Pay and Alipay QR codes at every single shop &#x2F; food stall &#x2F; vendor.<p>What is holding a company like Venmo, PayPal, or even Facebook from implementating a similar system?<p>To me, it seems the biggest value it brings is the lack of initial investment it takes from a company to add support. Just print a simple QR code on paper or a sticker and you&#x27;re set. It&#x27;s not like Western users aren&#x27;t used to digital payments already.
======
gyaru
In Sweden we have Swish which is pretty well used and supports paying with a
QR Code for business.

------
bausshf
Because we have apps on our phone that allows us just to press a button and
pay for stuff.

~~~
reustle
At businesses? What apps are those, that a local business supports? Can I pay
for my dinner with Venmo?

~~~
bausshf
[https://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/MobilePay](https://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/MobilePay)

